
WikiLeaks 'insurance' file has not been decrypted - 0x12
https://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/108251897961517056
======
0x12
There is definitely something going on but what is anybody's guess, more
interesting stuff here: <https://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks>

Edit: If wikileaks thinks that the file not being decrypted matters if the
plaintext is available they are totally out to lunch, of course they will be
held responsible.

You are either in control or you're not in control, whether or not the
'insurance' file was the source will matter very little once the plaintext is
out there.

